# The Slingshot Meme Thread



## All Buns Glazing

Let's see ur best slingshot related memes - rate them from 0 - over 9000.

I open the bidding with:


----------



## Danny0663




----------



## Hrawk




----------



## Hrawk




----------



## Hrawk




----------



## Hrawk




----------



## e~shot




----------



## tnflipper52




----------



## Imperial

.
.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## tnflipper52




----------



## Imperial

ones that people have seen many times over .....

.
.
























.
.
.
and even saddam shooting some sort of slingshot or slingbow...


----------



## tnflipper52




----------



## Hrawk




----------



## Hrawk




----------



## Danny0663




----------



## tnflipper52




----------



## Hrawk




----------



## Hrawk




----------



## NaturalFork

Greatest thread ever.

Y u no dunk paddle pine? (only a few will get that one)


----------



## Flatband

And your first question was what type of bands do I use???????
































Flatband


----------



## AnTrAxX




----------



## tnflipper52

NaturalFork said:


> Gotcha NF
> Greatest thread ever.
> 
> Y u no dunk paddle pine? (only a few will get that one)


----------



## tnflipper52




----------



## NaturalFork




----------



## M.J

NaturalFork said:


>


So true!
My wife fork-hits every slingshot I let her try. She's not a complete noob, either. She's actually getting to be a pretty good shot, she's just a felonious fork-hitter on anything besides her own slingshot.


----------



## tnflipper52




----------



## Btoon84




----------



## tnflipper52




----------



## All Buns Glazing

Wonka




__
All Buns Glazing


__
Apr 3, 2013


__
1


----------



## Btoon84

Love the self deprecation


----------



## quarterinmynose

Hrawk said:


>


I say this all the time! so often my wife is finishing off the "fewaband" part for me now.


----------



## tnflipper52




----------



## All Buns Glazing

Nailed it




__
All Buns Glazing


__
Apr 11, 2013


__
2



a 5 minute tying jig setup






Click for fullsize image.


----------



## Imperial




----------



## M.J

quarterinmynose said:


> Hrawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I say this all the time! so often my wife is finishing off the "fewaband" part for me now.
Click to expand...

I do, too! :lol:


----------



## SHTF Slingshots

Do I need to say anything more?


----------



## tnflipper52




----------



## Imperial

@tnflipper52- thats not funny. dont scare me like that.  :shocked:


----------



## Hrawk




----------



## Hrawk




----------



## Hrawk




----------



## Hrawk




----------



## Hrawk




----------



## Hrawk




----------



## tnflipper52




----------



## All Buns Glazing

Hey! Is this the "talk politics" thread? No, it's stupid slingshot related meme thread!


----------



## BCLuxor




----------



## Hrawk




----------

